# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Подскажите

## MarilKaril

Где можно посомтреть нормальные чехлы для телефонов? Конкретно интересует айфон. Хочу так заказать, в любом случае дешеле будет.

----------


## OlegOleg

Можно через тот же али посмотреть и заказать, но я не знаю по качеству что там. В целом сейчас лучше в инете смотреть, в любом случае.

----------


## Xloriya

Не думаю, что в али придет что-то нормальное и товар может идти долго. А вот в интернете можно заказать, если конечно проверенный. Могу одно сказать, давно правда брала чехол на iPhone  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] на подарок, поэтому искала что-то оригинальное. Заказ пришел быстро и по качеству классный . Если в чем – то сомневаетесь, то можно проконсультироваться. Так что вам должно понравится

----------

